# Help with WEP key on Westell Versalink 327w



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

im back for yet some more help 

I am at a friend's house and they want me to change their wep key from the long default one to one of their choice. 

I know that you need to go to 192.168.1.1 to access the gateway:








Then the password box comes um and I enter:
Username: ADMIN
Password: password
(those are the defaults)
and that works...

then I hover over configuration > wireless:







then when I click on security:







this comes up again and the default username and password dont work this time:







*ANY HELP, I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO?!*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erocker (Nov 27, 2008)

Have you tried with no password?  You can also try resetting the router by inserting a pencil/pen whatever into the little "reset" hole.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2008)

When you put the pencil into the reset hole, count to 8 Mississipi. Most are 6-8 seconds required to do a full reset. If that doesn't work (it should, every other router I've worked on has had it work) try 'security' for the password. (Name: Wireless, Pass: Security. Wireless Security, shot in the dark heh)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

oh well the username is actually admin, I was just trying random stuff there, thats why you see "wireless" ass the user...Ill try the reset


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

anything other than the reset? does the reset make it so you have to set up and config everything again like when I first got it?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2008)

As for the first reply, my mistake, thought that was what was prompted when the window came up. As to the reset part, it will clean wipe all the settings so far so yes, you will have to start from scratch again. But it should save you all sorts of trouble.


----------



## DR.Death (Nov 27, 2008)

upgrade the firmware and it should be good after that


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 27, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> does the reset make it so you have to set up and config everything again like when I first got it?



Yes. Reset restores all original factory defaults.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

well I dont want to reset it because I dont want to have to set it all up again 

oh and the firmware thing was a good idea cause its really out of date but that same pass prompt pops up!


----------

